# Looking for owner of shark



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Ok the guys on Galveston Party Boats have always treated me right so I'm here on their behalf looking for the person who may or may not be a 2cooler. On 6/17 someone on their 12 hr trip caught a 175 pound Hammerhead shark and they are trying to locate the person who caught it. If anyone here knows the guy please have him contact the office...409-763-5423
They didn't catch his name and would like to give him credit for his catch, pics of the catch is on their FB page....it's a biggin


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

From their facebook page...
"These are the deckhands holding it; if the customer who caught it sees this, please let us know your name and email us a picture with you holding it! We'd love to give you some credit!"


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Thanks Wish.....


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Shark Fin soup


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


One less snapper predator.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hammerhead is good eating!


----------



## makoclay (May 25, 2004)

*Deckhand*



wish2fish said:


> From their facebook page...
> "These are the deckhands holding it; if the customer who caught it sees this, please let us know your name and email us a picture with you holding it! We'd love to give you some credit!"


That deckhand in the middle gets around. Here he is at a Yankees game.


----------



## rjc1982 (Sep 27, 2005)

Timemachine said:


> And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


X2


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

makoclay said:


> That deckhand in the middle gets around. Here he is at a Yankees game.


Git your tongue in your mouth boy! Haha

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Come getcha some while its hot!









These boys are about to pounce!


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

So did the angler catch the shark, then abandon it for the boat to take care of? Had a change of heart about hauling a 175lb shark home? If that is the case, then i'm suuuuuure all the boat owner wants to do is "give credit", lol.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Shark killers*



Timemachine said:


> And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


My one and only guess as to why they would kill this shark is because: *THEY CAN AND THEY DON"T HAVE TO ANSWER TO YOU OR ANYONE ELSE!!!!*

Gater


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

I am not really for killing sharks, but these threads are ridiculous. Get back to the original post.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Hammerheads are known for being trash talkers too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

JFolm said:


> One less snapper predator.


I really hope u don't believe this logic.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShawnQ (May 21, 2004)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> I really hope u don't believe this logic.
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


Somebody has to eat all of the snapper we have to release that float on the surface...lol


----------



## fishNwithfish (Aug 17, 2011)

Great now there is a nail shark lookin for its mate out in the pond.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

Bankin' On It said:


> Hammerheads are known for being trash talkers too. Just sayin'.


and they conspire with triggers to roll on you when you tell the GW you caught those snaps in state waters. Can't trust no one that can't look you in both eyes at the same time


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

gater said:


> My one and only guess as to why they would kill this shark is because: *THEY CAN AND THEY DON"T HAVE TO ANSWER TO YOU OR ANYONE ELSE!!!!*
> 
> Gater


Yes they do....It's called "Wanton Waste" and it IS ILLEGAL........

Here...this Gay dolphin is for you Gater....:an6:


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Timemachine said:


> And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


X3.

I am always one for "you caught it your choice what to do with it". But for the life of me I can't see any reason to keep this shark. I have a huge respect for sharks and would take a quick picture, then cut the line close to the hook and off she goes ( that's just me though, not criticizing the guy for his choice to keep it). Someone please enlighten me on why you want to keep it??? I can't see where the food value would be the reason.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

I'd be almost willing to bet money that the boat owners are wanting to get the "owner of the shark" to come in so they can have a game warden cite him for waste of game. If i understand correctly (and perhaps i'm mistaken, but...) the angler caught the shark, then left it on the boat at the dock, and disappeared. 

As far as eating it, yeah, you COULD eat it, but i wouldn't want to. As far as killing the shark, as long as it won't go to waste, i couldn't care less if someone wants to kill a big shark. Just don't scrap it because you don't feel like cleaning/processing it.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

gater said:


> My one and only guess as to why they would kill this shark is because: *THEY CAN AND THEY DON"T HAVE TO ANSWER TO YOU OR ANYONE ELSE!!!!*
> 
> Gater


He asked a simple question, not criticizing, just curious as to the reason. I would like to know as well. You are always quick to bash someone no matter how simple or innocent the question may be.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Major29 said:


> X3.
> 
> I am always one for "you caught it your choice what to do with it". But for the life of me I can't see any reason to keep this shark. I have a huge respect for sharks and would take a quick picture, then cut the line close to the hook and off she goes. Someone please enlighten me on why you want to keep it??? I can't see where the food value would be the reason.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Well said Brad. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they just walked off and left it on the boat. Purely an ego thing.


----------



## jampen (Oct 12, 2012)

GW may be looking for the guy...hence the original post??


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Sharks are great eating... Never tried a hammerhead though


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Edit: jampen ^^^yess!



Timemachine said:


> Well said Brad. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they just walked off and left it on the boat. Purely an ego thing.


If they walked off and left it to waste, then it is even way worse. Wanton waste. GW is scouting! They will find em.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

jampen said:


> GW may be looking for the guy...hence the original post??


I was thinking the same thing. GW may be looking and putting pressure on the Captain to try and fine them.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*No thats not it*



Major29 said:


> He asked a simple question, not criticizing, just curious as to the reason. I would like to know as well. You are always quick to bash someone no matter how simple or innocent the question may be.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


The thing is, it get's pretty old when people like Timemachine and the rest of the Peta loving game wardens come on this and other message board's and question the legal ethics of others.

I can tell you the angler of this catch did nothing wrong by keeping it. It's his legal right and he could have hung it from a pole in his back yard until it rotted, still nothing illegal, Wanton Waste laws do not apply.

Gater


----------



## rugger (Jul 17, 2009)

gater said:


> The thing is, it get's pretty old when people like Timemachine and the rest of the Peta loving game wardens come on this and other message board's and question the legal ethics of others.
> 
> I can tell you the angler of this catch did nothing wrong by keeping it. It's his legal right and he could have hung it from a pole in his back yard until it rotted, still nothing illegal, Wanton Waste laws do not apply.
> 
> Gater


Lots of things are legal...doesn't mean anyone has to agree with the ethics of it.

I couldn't care less if he kept it, but leaving it on the boat like that is selfish.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

gater said:


> The thing is, it get's pretty old when people like Timemachine and the rest of the Peta loving game wardens come on this and other message board's and question the legal ethics of others.
> 
> I can tell you the angler of this catch did nothing wrong by keeping it. It's his legal right and he could have hung it from a pole in his back yard until it rotted, still nothing illegal, Wanton Waste laws do not apply.
> 
> Gater


I'm pretty sure the wanton waste law would apply if the guy left the shark on the boat without any arrangements made. Its his fish, and he is responsible for it.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Yep*



rugger said:


> Lots of things are legal...doesn't mean anyone has to agree with the ethics of it.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he kept it, but leaving it on the boat like that is selfish.


Kinda like throwing out a freezer burnt bad of trout filets thats been in your freezer for two years...


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

gater said:


> The thing is, it get's pretty old when people like Timemachine and the rest of the Peta loving game wardens come on this and other message board's and question the legal ethics of others.
> 
> I can tell you the angler of this catch did nothing wrong by keeping it. It's his legal right and he could have hung it from a pole in his back yard until it rotted, still nothing illegal, Wanton Waste laws do not apply.
> 
> Gater


"legal ethics" is an oxymoron.

Why would wanton waste laws not apply here?

And like has been said, lots of things that are legal are not always ethical. I find it rather ironic that you're calling people out for being "PETA loving game wardens" when it's unnecessary killing and shots like this that are precisely the kinds of ammo used by the PETA-types trying to stop us from fishing and hunting.

What the guy who caught that shark did may have been strictly legal but that doesn't make it the ethical thing to do. If you're going to kill something that isn't threatening your life (ex- problem gators), property (wild hogs), or livelihood (birds destroying a farmer's crops) then a person should make every effort to utilize the animal.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

gater said:


> The thing is, it get's pretty old when people like Timemachine and the rest of the Peta loving game wardens come on this and other message board's and question the legal ethics of others.
> 
> I can tell you the angler of this catch did nothing wrong by keeping it. It's his legal right and he could have hung it from a pole in his back yard until it rotted, still nothing illegal, Wanton Waste laws do not apply.
> 
> Gater


Has it ever occured to you that lots of us here find it equally annoying that post like your's keep popping up. A blatten disreguard for anything alive. You think you are within YOUR rights to slaughter any creature that moves, hang it on a flag pole to demostrate how big your balls are.

Spiders, snakes, sharks, unwanted kittens were all put here for the soul purpose of entertaining YOU while you needlessly kill it and leave it lay.

You need to do a reavaluation of your own personal values as they TRUELY lack any hint of compassion OR respect for God's creation.

RULE NUMBER ONE: If you ain't gonna eat in....DON'T KILL IT. We are put on this planet so that we may mature enough to recognize the gift of live is the greatest gift of all. Most of the guys that backed up my response are DAD's and would like the resource to be there for their children.

The Japanese are doing enough damage to the shark population. Why do we criticize them but then throw out the rulebook when it comes to us.

I'm sure you are a nice guy and mean well. Hopefully you will learn something from this post and, in the future, support the responsible use of a cherished resource which by the way includes this website.

Let me buy you a beer next weekend at the TCD event.


----------



## RedfishStalker (Jul 27, 2012)

These are monts rules. How about everyone just follow them and no one would be fighting or arguing.

7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
8. Complaints about keeping legal catches


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

RedfishStalker said:


> These are monts rules. How about everyone just follow them and no one would be fighting or arguing.
> 
> 7. Junior game wardens (see #8)
> 8. Complaints about keeping legal catches


Yes...good rules no doubt. But Mont will be the FIRST to protect an animal...ANY ANIMAL...from needless slaughter.

sing it with me:

_Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya_
_Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya_
_Kumbaya my Lord, kumbaya_
_Oh Lord, kumbaya _


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

^^^ Hahaha


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

ShawnQ said:


> Somebody has to eat all of the snapper we have to release that float on the surface...lol


Now only if you could keep dolphins...


----------



## BleedSaltWater (Jul 8, 2012)

So let me get this straight... Even though I pay for a fishing license I STILL have to explain why I kept my catch? Even though I'm following all laws and regulations....

Yeah, that makes a lot of sense. 

#KeepWhatYouWant


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

BleedSaltWater said:


> So let me get this straight... Even though I pay for a fishing license I STILL have to explain why I kept my catch? Even though I'm following all laws and regulations....
> 
> Yeah, that makes a lot of sense.
> 
> #KeepWhatYouWant


sad3sm:headknock

The "fisherman" did NOT keep the fish. He abandon it on the boat.....THAT's when he broke the Law.. "WANTON WASTE"

reading comprehension is your friend..


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

JFolm said:


> Now only if you could keep dolphins...


Wait ... you can't keep dolphins? I've got a freezer full of bottlenosed calf steak right now ... whoops.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Wait ... you can't keep dolphins? I've got a freezer full of bottlenosed calf steak right now ... whoops.


At least you did not waste it....bwahahahaha...

when do we eat????


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> Wait ... you can't keep dolphins? I've got a freezer full of bottlenosed calf steak right now ... whoops.


Hey bro, toss me a bone...


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Where does it say it was left on the boat?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gater said:


> Kinda like throwing out a freezer burnt bad of trout filets thats been in your freezer for two years...


No its not. Intent was to eat the trout.

Intent here was to leave the fish for waste. Big difference. Gater you make no sense with some of these comments.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Mrschasintail said:


> Where does it say it was left on the boat?


Yea I didnt see anywhere they said on here he left it on the boat. Maybe on the facebook site? I cant get on there. Maybe he gave it to the deckhands. Who knows???????hwell:


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Feb 16, 2009)

> BleedSaltWater said:
> 
> 
> > So let me get this straight... Even though I pay for a fishing license I STILL have to explain why I kept my catch? Even though I'm following all laws and regulations....
> ...


Exactly. If the guy had taken the picture and then butchered the shark into steaks nobody would have an issue. Perfectly legal.

But the OP said the catch was left behind and wasted.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Okay, either I'm missing something or someone is reading alot into the OP post. Where does it say it was left behind or wasted???


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Waste*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> No its not. Intent was to eat the trout.
> 
> Intent here was to leave the fish for waste. Big difference. Gater you make no sense with some of these comments.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Get one thing straight, you don't know nothing about me. When it comes to conservation I will fighter harder than anyone for whats right.

When I was the CCA Galveston Chapter president for nine years and a State board member do you have any idea how many times my phone rang concerning this very thing with The Hall of Fame Tournament and Tackle Time. The Sharks and the Gar and the Stingray hanging in the hot July sun. And I followed up on all those phone calls, I have talked to the Game Wardens over and over about this. They did not have an issue with it and people still weigh-in th fish, just don't leave'em hanging as long. I don't make the rules and I don't enforce them and I am surely not going to tell someone that has far as I can tell has broken no laws what he or she can do.

Gater


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

91 people like this.

Jose Hernandez I was on the boat on front end I wish I could of saw the fight that shark must of gave
Tuesday at 1:08pm via mobile Â· Like Â· 1

Justin Moon Jessie Hernandez
Tuesday at 1:09pm Â· Like

Doremus Thompson Its mine!!!! Im the black guy in picture. ......wait a minute there is no black guy in this pic.....oh darn!!!! Lmao!!!!!
Tuesday at 1:28pm via mobile Â· Like Â· 1

Kees Thornberg Yep, im guessing in about 6 months to a year me and my fam in G-town will be running Charters. He sent me a pic of the 5 and 1/2 ft black tip he caught off the pass a few days ago!!!!!!!
Tuesday at 1:53pm Â· Like

Galveston Party Boats, Inc. Mr Thornberg, who is â€œhe?"...and just for clarification, are you joking Mr Thompson? It's hard to tell through text!
Tuesday at 1:57pm Â· Like

Doremus Thompson @Galveston party boats inc..yea im joking sorry...nice catch tho..
Tuesday at 1:59pm via mobile Â· Like Â· 2

David Harper I caught one but the deckhand cut my dam line. Have not bin back since . Squirrelly of kaufman Texas
Tuesday at 3:58pm via mobile Â· Like

Laura Brake-Buhl I got good footage of him fighting it and them pulling it in!
Tuesday at 4:50pm via mobile Â· Like Â· 2

Russell Burakowski Hey guys I'll check 2cool and see if he post anything on there and will send him to your page if I see anything about it.
Tuesday at 5:41pm Â· Like

Galveston Party Boats, Inc. Thanks, I appreciate it!
Tuesday at 5:46pm Â· Like

Russell Burakowski No problem, I put up a post in case the owner is a 2cooler and put the office number to contact you guys.
Tuesday at 6:47pm Â· Like Â· 1

Russell Burakowski Good job to the guys who helped bring it in 
Tuesday at 6:48pm Â· Like Â· 1

James Hornburg HAMMERTIME!!
Tuesday at 8:21pm Â· Like

Cindy Crow Sam Edwards Terry Osborn
Yesterday at 8:05am via mobile







This is the Charter's Facebook Page
No where does it say that.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Those are some HANDS in that picture


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

Could it be that the guy caught, kept, and took home the fish; and they simply do not have his name? I haven't read where the fish was spoiled or left behind.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> Could it be that the guy caught, kept, and took home the fish; and they simply do not have his name? I haven't read where the fish was spoiled or left behind.


hmmmmm.....???


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they just walked off and left it on the boat. Purely an ego thing.[/QUOTE]

Where did you read they walked off and left it on the boat?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Bunch of whiny people on here. A few sharks here and there ain't gonna hurt nothing.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

gater said:


> Get one thing straight, you don't know nothing about me. When it comes to conservation I will fighter harder than anyone for whats right.
> 
> When I was the CCA Galveston Chapter president for nine years and a State board member do you have any idea how many times my phone rang concerning this very thing with The Hall of Fame Tournament and Tackle Time. The Sharks and the Gar and the Stingray hanging in the hot July sun. And I followed up on all those phone calls, I have talked to the Game Wardens over and over about this. They did not have an issue with it and people still weigh-in th fish, just don't leave'em hanging as long. I don't make the rules and I don't enforce them and I am surely not going to tell someone that has far as I can tell has broken no laws what he or she can do.
> 
> Gater


I do know that some of your comments are nonsense. That's all I stated. Don't take it out of context.

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Timemachine said:


> And what was the purpose of killing this shark????


My original post...

I didn't realize it would turn out to be a whole day of fun!!

Could somebody pass me a few good 'Hammerhead" Recipes??? I'm obviously in the dark on this.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Pic of my tiger I caught a few years back wading Mosquito Island.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pic of my tiger I caught a few years back wading Mosquito Island.


What on earth is the blob falling out of his mouth? lol


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Pic of my tiger I caught a few years back wading Mosquito Island.


On a corky

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

I propose that gator and Timemachine squab this out in my backyard on Friday at 7:30pm - BYOB, but a buffet of bottlenosed dolphin calf-steak will be provided - entry fees will be $6.00 per adult, $4.00 per child.

All proceeds will go to Shark Conservation.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

http://www.anti-dolphin.org/


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Spec-Rig.006 said:


> I propose that gator and Timemachine squab this out in my backyard on Friday at 7:30pm - BYOB, but a buffet of bottlenosed dolphin calf-steak will be provided - entry fees will be $6.00 per adult, $4.00 per child.
> 
> All proceeds will go to Shark Conservation.


TOO late...Steve (Gater) and I already worked it all out with PM's. Since he is fishing Saturday, I'm going to my kids swim meet...it will have to wait till next weekend at the TCD event! Look for him to post shark pictures on Monday...bwahahaha!!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Yes they do....It's called "Wanton Waste" and it IS ILLEGAL........
> 
> Here...this Gay dolphin is for you Gater....:an6:





Timemachine said:


> Well said Brad. For the life of me, I can't figure out why they just walked off and left it on the boat. Purely an ego thing.





rugger said:


> Lots of things are legal...doesn't mean anyone has to agree with the ethics of it.
> 
> I couldn't care less if he kept it, but leaving it on the boat like that is selfish.





Timemachine said:


> sad3sm:headknock
> 
> The "fisherman" did NOT keep the fish. He abandon it on the boat.....THAT's when he broke the Law.. "WANTON WASTE"
> 
> reading comprehension is your friend..


I'm still waiting to see where it was verified the angler abandoned the fish to rot. 175 pound shark is not an inedible size. I'm willing to bet somebody has the fillets from that fish. Sure wish I did.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er (Jul 15, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On a corky
> 
> http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


and a baby croaker for bait!


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

Hammers often fight to the death so maybe they didnt kill it on purpose.

But I agree with some others, it seems like the intent of the OP was to track down these guys for more than just giving credit.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> I'm still waiting to see where it was verified the angler abandoned the fish to rot. 175 pound shark is not an inedible size. I'm willing to bet somebody has the fillets from that fish. Sure wish I did.


After talking with Gater, I'm not sure there was "Wanton Waste". the WW paragraph says "edible fish parts" and doesn't seem to apply. I'm guessing that's why shark tournements are able to harvest them, display them and then disspose of them. Gator sent me some additional info that make me question my position. That said....i would not harvest a shark like that but that's just me.

Remember that this is a open forum and is the play ground for many a desk jockey. That said, every friend I have and fish with, are guys that I met on this website. When you see us engage in heated debates, you can bet that we are also sending PM laughing at some of the stuff we read and making apologies when needed.

It is time for me to go home now. I have a 3 day weekend. See you guys on Monday and ....... GOOD FISHING!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> After talking with Gater, I'm not sure there was "Wanton Waste". the WW paragraph says "edible fish parts" and doesn't seem to apply. I'm guessing that's why shark tournements are able to harvest them, display them and then disspose of them. Gator sent me some additional info that make me question my position. That said....i would not harvest a shark like that but that's just me.
> 
> Remember that this is a open forum and is the play ground for many a desk jockey. That said, every friend I have and fish with, are guys that I met on this website. When you see us engage in heated debates, you can bet that we are also sending PM laughing at some of the stuff we read and making apologies when needed.
> 
> It is time for me to go home now. I have a 3 day weekend. See you guys on Monday and ....... GOOD FISHING!!


Could you share the info?

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> On a corky


Yup...Super Devil! :wink:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Main Frame 8 said:


> 175 pound shark is not an inedible size.


Depends on how hongry you are. :slimer:


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Waste*



Fishin' Soldier said:


> Could you share the info?
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


*Waste of Fish​*​​​​â€" It is unlawful to leave *edible fish* or bait fish taken from the public waters of the state to die without the intent to retain the fish for consumption or bait.

As I explained to Timemachine I believe the reason this is not pursued is because Shark, Gar, Stingray to mention a few are not considered edible. It's been a few years but I believe that is the way it was explained to me. Now I have eaten all 3 but most would not consider them edible.

I believe it's the same situation with pigs, I may be wrong but the only time you are required to retrieve a pig is on certain WMA's. It's different for other game and game fish. 

Again, I don't make the rules or enforce them, just explaining it as it was explained to me.

Gater​


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm glad you 2 Ol' Geezers could work it out, well I know Jim is an Ol' Geezer but Gator is only 4 years older than me so I better re think that! It's all 2Cool!!!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Back in the '80's I did a lot of shark fishing, and caught a 171 lb hammerhead during a surf fishing tournament. Immediately after weighing, it was cleaned and iced down. Yes, it was edible...but just barely. I tried cooking it many ways, but no matter how I fixed it, it had the texture of a dish sponge. They are nothing like a 5' blacktip! I will never kill another one again.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

NOCREEK said:


> I'm glad you 2 Ol' Geezers could work it out, well I know Jim is an Ol' Geezer but Gator is only 4 years older than me so I better re think that! It's all 2Cool!!!


Oh Brother.....speaking of......here's one of the guys we hunt/fish with. Don't let the all CAPS screen name scare ya. It kinda make sense once you get to know him..:cheers:

Are we done with this thread now?... I gotta fire up the grill!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Timemachine said:


> Oh Brother.....speaking of......here's one of the guys we hunt/fish with. Don't let the all CAPS screen name scare ya. It kinda make sense once you get to know him..:cheers:
> 
> Are we done with this thread now?... I gotta fire up the grill!


Endangered snappa's bout to go on mine Jim:cheers:

Â©


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Timemachine said:


> Oh Brother.....speaking of......here's one of the guys we hunt/fish with. Don't let the all CAPS screen name scare ya. It kinda make sense once you get to know him..:cheers:
> 
> Are we done with this thread now?... I gotta fire up the grill!


You need some calf steak for that grill. Flipper's giving me the trots.


----------



## BleedSaltWater (Jul 8, 2012)

Timemachine said:


> sad3sm:headknock
> 
> The "fisherman" did NOT keep the fish. He abandon it on the boat.....THAT's when he broke the Law.. "WANTON WASTE"
> 
> reading comprehension is your friend..


Reading comprehension is my friend? I'm still waiting on someone to tell me this guy caught this fish and said screw it, I don't want it, see ya guys, and hauled butt away....

I'll be waiting on your apology.... :question:


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

Lone-Star said:


> Hammers often fight to the death so maybe they didnt kill it on purpose.
> 
> But I agree with some others, it seems like the intent of the OP was to track down these guys for more than just giving credit.


exactly. If you dont know the answer to OP's question, then refrain from asking irrelevant questions or hijacking the thread by asking why the shark was killed? Barking at the wrong tree more like.


----------

